# [mise à jour de KDE]supprimer l'ancienne version

## Kevin57

Bonjour à tous,

Ayant mis à jour KDE vers KDE4.3.1 il y a peu, je me suis dit que je pourrais en profiter pour supprimer KDE3.5 qui ne me sert plus à rien. J'ai donc suivi la doc, fait un 

```
equery list kde-base/* | grep 3\.5 | xargs emerge -p --unmerge
```

mais j'ai eu la surprise de voir que presque tous les paquets à désinstaller n'avaient apparemment pas été installés en version 4.3. Dans le détail du paquet, il y avait bien "selected 3.5.10" mais pas "omitted 4.3.1", voici la liste des paquets concernés :

kaudiocreator, kdemultimedia-kioslaves, kdepim-kioslaves, kdeprint, kdesktop, kghostview, khelpcenter, kicker, kooka, kpdf, ksplashml, kview, libkmime, libkscan et mimelib. J'ai réussi à en réemerger certains en 4.3.1 en faisant un simple emerge [paquets], mais ça n'a marché qu'avec très peu : mimelib, kdemultimedia-kioslaves et khelpcenter. Tous les autres semblent ne pas exister en 4.3.1, est-ce normal? Parce que ce qui m'embête, c'est que si je les désinstalle, je n'aurai plus ni Kview ni Kpdf dont je me sers pas mal, mais je ne comprends pas pourquoi je ne les trouve pas en version récente. Est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait m'éclairer sur le sujet?

Je vous remercie beaucoup d'avance,

Kevin57

----------

## ghoti

 *Kevin57 wrote:*   

> Tous les autres semblent ne pas exister en 4.3.1, est-ce normal?

 

Dans la mesure ou kde4 représente une évolution importante de kde, il est normal que les applications satellites subissent elles-mêmes des changements fondamentaux.

Des applications évoluent, se transforment ou changent de nom.

D'autres disparaissent pendant que de nouvelles voient le jour.

Quelques exemples :

kdesktop : remplacé par plasma.

kpdf (qui, au passage, rendait déjà kghostview obsolète) : remplacé par okular.

kview cède la préférence à gwenview (il semblerait pourtant qu'une version kview/kde4 expérimentale existe chez son auteur)

Jamais utilisé kdeprint mais selon google il serait remplacé par system-config-printer-kde ...

Et ainsi de suite ...

Faut un peu farfouiller, quoi !  :Wink: 

----------

## Kevin57

Ah ok merci, je me doutais d'une histoire comme ça mais je ne savais pas trop où chercher. Merci beaucoup!

----------

